# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  صورة  متوقعة !!!

## بحاري

*







+




+




مريخابي 
بيتفرج على مباراة السواسيو مع الجماعة
 من داخل الزريبة   ..!



*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*هههههههههههاى
اتبحرى
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

هههههههههههاى
اتبحرى



معزوم  معانا يا محمد  .. !
*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*يا بخته بس ما يطلع زعلان لو الجماعة تأهلوا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سليمان الحكيم
					

يا بخته بس ما يطلع زعلان لو الجماعة تأهلوا



هسع  ده حال ناس متأهلين يا سليمان  ههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بس نهاية المباراة اوع تجيب وش زعلان

لازم يفرح بطيرة الجماعه

*

----------


## سليمان الحكيم

*يا اخ بحاري

بعد التحية 
انا ما عندي قصد لكن بجد الفريق الشفناه امس في التلفزيون وجائز يكونوا منتجوا الشريط ما هو الصعب ان ينهزم من الهليل 3 - 0 مع التحكيم والتنجيم ال نحن بنعرفوا وارد انه الهليل يتأهل ودا معنى كلامنا لكن الهليل ما عندو فريق ولا لعيبة الا اثنين او ثلاثة بالعدد
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*والله فريق ضعيف لكن البقوى الهلال شنو
*

----------


## Deimos

*أعمل حسابك ما يجدعوك من الزريبة في الكوشة الجوة النادي ...

كورنر :
كر علي بتنفس كيف ده في الزنقة دي !!!


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

والله فريق ضعيف لكن البقوى الهلال شنو



أعجبني
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أتمنى فوز الهلال في مباراته الافريقية من داخل الاعماق 1/4 . ليستعد للمتاز .
*

----------

